# Nueva moderadora de IT-ES - s10975



## mkellogg

Hola a todos,

I am pleased to announce that s10975 (aka. Silvia) will be our newest moderator.  She will be taking charge in the Italiano-Español forum.

Me alegra anunciar que s10975 (Silvia) sera nuestra nueva moderadora del foro Italiano-Español. 

Welcome to the team!

Mike


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

¡Bienvenida, linda!

Tu personalidad y trato son una adición excelente al foro de Italiano (and it already was quite a friendly place to be at!  ). Es un gran placer tenerte en el equipo. Y, claro, también tener otra moderadora a quién pedirle que corrija mi italiano... 

Abrazote de bienvenida, amiga.

Ajá, ahora sí... ¡A celebrar! 

PD: Parte del entrenamiento incluye sobrevivir a 10 rondas seguidas de éstas... ¡Entrale!


----------



## Jana337

Benvenuta. Spero che ti divertirai.


----------



## Silvia10975

Grazie a tutti per la vostra accoglienza!
Sono sicura che mi divertirò molto come lo sto facendo da mesi come membro!

¡Gracias a todos por vuestra acogida!
!Estoy segura que me voy a divertir mucho como ya lo he estado haciendo desde hace unos meses como miembro!

 Silvia


----------



## reys

*Complimenti, Silvia!!* È e sarà un vero piacere avere le tue sempre benvenute e giuste opinione, adesso come moderatrice! wow!! 

Ci vediamo dopo!  Saluti!


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vinda pr...!!!! 

Tanti auguri! Divirta-se no fórum!
​


----------



## Outsider

Benvenuta, Silvia.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Brava Silvietta, finalmente qualcuno si prederà cura di quel forum viato che  la nostra Janitaita è troppo impegnata!!*


----------



## MünchnerFax

Benvenuta, welcome, bienvenida, und ich möchte noch eins sagen: willkommen im Team.  Und viel Spaß.


----------



## fsabroso

Hola Silvia:

Que gusto tenerte entre nosotros, será muy grato trabajar contigo. De italiano non lo capisco proprio_  _pero como tu español es eccellente, todo estrá molto bene.

Bienvenida!


----------



## Cecilio

*¡Enhorabuena, Silvia!

Seguro que lo haces muy bien.
*


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

iBienvenida, Silvia!  iQue suerte tenemos!


----------



## Gévy

¡Bienvenida, Silvia! Es una alegría tenerte entre nosotros. Que disfrutes de la aventura a ese y al otro lado del foro. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## krolaina

Enhorabuena Silvi! Disfruta la experiencia, nos vemos por ahí.


----------



## Silvia10975

¡Mil y mil gracias a todos! Han sido muy amables 
Vi aspetto nel forum e, mi raccomando, continuate a correggere i miei ORRORI! 

Silvia


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Complimenti
Felicidades


----------



## irene.acler

Complimenti Silvia!


----------



## Angel.Aura

Brava Silvia e auguri di buon lavoro!


----------

